# Moderators Wanted



## jar546 (Oct 21, 2009)

Thankfully I have already received some offer of assistance in this area and I am now ready to put some moderators into place for us.

I will be asking for volunteers to moderate the forums for a few reasons:

1) Inappropriate photos considered porn

2) Inappropriate language since we are a public forum

3) SPAM

4) Moving topics to more appropriate areas when posted in the wrong area

5) Derogatory, personal, inappropriate attacks on others for any reason

I would not want to see moderation used for purposes of strong arming those with opinions that we do not share.  I also see no reason to over-moderate at this time.  As this progresses and I am out of the picture we can all vote to moderate as we see fit but for now since I am the one with the liability monkey on my back, this is how I would prefer it to operate.

Please pick a topic or area that you would like to moderate.  I will have to be careful or as a group we will have to be careful with who is allowed to moderate.  There have been issues in the past on similar boards where a moderator deleted an entire area consisting of thousands of threads after they threw a fit.

Please throw your name in the hat!  Thank you!


----------



## TJacobs (Oct 21, 2009)

Re: Moderators Wanted

I will volunteer for Residential Framing, Residential Energy, Commercial Energy and Accessibility.  I'll also volunteer for fire-related forums if no one else chooses them.


----------



## Darren Emery (Oct 21, 2009)

Re: Moderators Wanted

I would be willing to moderate a group or two - my first choices would be accessiblity and property maintenance. However -  I'll help out where ever you need.  Rarely does a day go by that I don't check the forum.  Used to be another forum, now this is my home.

Thanks Jeff - your efforts are GREATLY appreciated!!


----------



## RJJ (Oct 21, 2009)

Re: Moderators Wanted

Jeff: I will help any place I can!


----------



## jar546 (Oct 21, 2009)

Re: Moderators Wanted

More than one moderator can be assigned to a topic which is a good idea.  Moderators can then collaborate but I think assigning areas is a good idea.


----------



## jar546 (Oct 21, 2009)

Re: Moderators Wanted

1-3 people are assigned as moderators in their area of choice.  I am going to limit it to 3 moderators and hope that all categories have 3 moderators which means we need more volunteers.

Also, I would like for everyone to figure out amongst yourselves, which ONE single person I can assign as an administrator just in case I get hit buy a bus.  This will be until an association is in place and the website transferred.


----------



## mjesse (Oct 21, 2009)

Re: Moderators Wanted

My "expertise" is in residential structural/non-structural.

I'm on the boards everyday.


----------



## fatboy (Oct 21, 2009)

Re: Moderators Wanted

Hey Jeff,

I'd be interested in Residential Framing, Building, Electrical and Fire, and Commercial Building. I am a daily user and usually just keep the forum up, as I used to in that OTHER forum.


----------



## TJacobs (Oct 21, 2009)

Re: Moderators Wanted

You can add me to Pools, Spas and Hot Tubs


----------



## jpranch (Oct 21, 2009)

Re: Moderators Wanted

Jeff, I'll help out. MOE, life safety, fire, and accessibility are my strong areas. Please pm me if you feel comfortable.


----------



## FM William Burns (Oct 21, 2009)

Re: Moderators Wanted

*Jeff & Others:*

I'll assist in these areas if needed:

Residential Fire Codes

Commercial Fire Codes


----------



## cboboggs (Oct 21, 2009)

Re: Moderators Wanted

I can help out anywhere, but my expertise (if you want to call it that) is in anything residential, property maintenance, zoning, and commercial building.


----------



## jar546 (Oct 21, 2009)

Re: Moderators Wanted

Moderators, please see this link for help with moderating.

http://www.phpbb.com/support/documentation/3.0/moderatorguide/index.php

Also, there are some areas that we only have 1 or 2 moderators and I would prefer to have about 3 and mix it up a bit so we have some variety.  If you are going to volunteer, please take a look at what is available.  Some topics ended up being 4 moderators strong but I don't want to make any more of them.

Thanks again for your patience.

Jeff


----------



## AegisFPE (Oct 21, 2009)

Re: Moderators Wanted

Based on moderator shortage, I would be willing to jump into:


Commercial - Existing
Other - Wildland Urban Interface
Other - Elevators
Other - Green / LEED
Also,


Other - Certifications
Other - Association Talk
Other - Website Discussion


----------



## FM William Burns (Oct 21, 2009)

Re: Moderators Wanted

*Jeff:*

Thanks for the Mod Info.  I'll read up on it and see what other areas have shortages and get back to ya.


----------



## RickAstoria (Oct 22, 2009)

Re: Moderators Wanted

Sure, you can add me to the Residential forums (both non-structural and structural) as well as as Commercial.


----------



## peach (Oct 24, 2009)

Re: Moderators Wanted

of course I'll help out as well.. where you need me, but I work odd hours.


----------



## Daddy-0- (Oct 25, 2009)

Re: Moderators Wanted

I do mostly Property Maintenance so I would be glad to help with that section if you need any more people. Let me know and thanks for creating this great site!!!!


----------



## Little_Guy (Nov 9, 2009)

Re: Moderators Wanted

I already moderate the WABO Group sites, I would be more than willing to help out in any way.

Little_Guy


----------



## D a v e W (Nov 9, 2009)

Re: Moderators Wanted

Jeff, anywhere you would like, seasoned combination inspector, building, plumbing, mechanical, electrical, industrial, commercial & residential. International code, California and Uniform codes. :mrgreen:


----------



## raider1 (Nov 9, 2009)

Re: Moderators Wanted

If you need help with the electrical forums I would be more than willing to help out.

Chris


----------



## chris kennedy (Nov 9, 2009)

Re: Moderators Wanted



			
				raider1 said:
			
		

> If you need help with the electrical forums I would be more than willing to help out.Chris


Got any experience?

 :lol:


----------



## raider1 (Nov 9, 2009)

Re: Moderators Wanted



			
				chris kennedy said:
			
		

> raider1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> > If you need help with the electrical forums I would be more than willing to help out.Chris


Got any experience?

 :lol:

Nope none at all :mrgreen:  :mrgreen:  :mrgreen:

Chris


----------

